# Memorial page



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I was just thinking about my passed dogs, and how much I miss them...I thought it would be a good idea to have a memorial thread to post pictures of those dogs we miss.
I will have to dig out my boxes of old pictures to post most of my old pups, but I'll post what I have for now.

My sweet girl Nix w/ a very young little Deuce. It's not a great picture, but it's the only one I have of her for now(the rest are in a box somewhere). 









Precious (my last girl to pass away) a mutt but I loved her

















I can't wait to see everyone's memorial pictures

Sent from Petguide.com Free Apphh


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Bouncer










Chance










Chrissy










Deuce










Dixie Belle










Dream










Jesse James (JJ)










Keke










Pepsi










Taz










Tootsie (tooti)










Elektra










Angelface










Jewel










Kane










Angel










Toby










Hank










Hershey










Cinnamon










Brandy










Atticus










Felony










Saphira










Jack










Some of these im not sure are dead bc they were either missing or stolen but its been years so im sure they are.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for posting, I loved looking at all your pictures.

Sent from Petguide.com Free Apphh


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Found another picture of my old girl Nix (also not a good one)









Here's one of my old mr grandpa B...man I loved that boy









Sent from Petguide.com Free Apphh


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Found this picture today... Nix as a pup trying to take over Old man B's Chair, even he looked young in this one 
Miss them so much!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

MSK said:


> Bouncer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for a hound dog. Very pretty. Walkers?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep those are walkers


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I grew up with a couple. My dad hqs English now. **** hounds will always be my first love lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

This was my South African Boerboel Sipho R.I.P. age 9 years and 9 months
And my Cat NoNo R.I.P. 21 years old


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

It has now been a year since my Precious has been gone. I didn't plan on bring home a little mixed up mutt, but I felt bad for the little runt that no body wanted. I was there to get an APBT when I saw this little abandon pup they had taken in. She was very shy, but as soon as she saw me she was attached. I could barely even look at the puppies I wanted because she was sitting on my feet, or whining to be held the whole time. Well I just didn't have the heart to leave her, and I'm glad I didn't because she turned out to be an amazingly loyal dog to me (and only me I might add lol).... I am so excited to move, but leaving her buried in the back yard as we walk out of this house for the last time is going to be hard. I feel horrible about having to leave her behind








Rest in Peace Precious girl, Momma loves you and misses you every day. I know your baby brother Deucey misses you too, he still perks up and looks around when he hears us say your name.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Found this little mutt chained up to a dumpster in a low-lit alley in central Iowa, Iowa City....who the eff does that? Uckin' tweekers. Anyways....

She (Kaylee) ended up being the smartest, most caring dog I have ever had the pleasure to spend 4 years with.

Out of the blue, one morning Kaylee would not get up. This was a HUGE red flag that something was very wrong. Long story short, days later, she died after $9,000 in blood transfusions.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw what a cute pup, she kinda had the same ears as my old girl Precious

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Brutus was my first bull breed dog. He came as a part of a package deal when I met my husband in 2000. Brutus was about 8 months old when I met Mike. His sire was an APBT, his dam was a pit bull/heeler mix of some sort and he liked to "talk" which earned him the nickname "Boo-Roo". He was a patient and gentle "big brother" for little Loki when we brought the little trouble maker home in 2007. Sadly, after several months of failing health and ineffective treatment we lost Brutus due to a mass in his abdomen that had gone undetected until it was too late.

3/2/2000-10/31/2010


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Brutus was a cute boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My nephew Tucker aka Meat Head. He passed away this year from a blockage. 


And my sweet, sweet Misty girl who was just too old to beat the Pancreatitis last year.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww its bitter sweet to look at all these pictures..I will gather some up to share. Stephan, what did the vet say was the cause of her death? I had a friend who had something similar happen with her dog and I can't remember what it was, I'll have to ask. 
Awww Brutus was such a stud muffin...
Love everyone's pics!


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Stephan, what did the vet say was the cause of her death? I had a friend who had something similar happen with her dog and I can't remember what it was


Hey! If I remember correctly it was a very odd "blood disease". Not sure of the name of it but I remember Kay was just laying on the floor and wouldn't move. I literally carried her into the Vet. We spent weeks trying to save her - even bringing her home w/an IV to administer her meds. She also had several blood transfusions but ultimately relapsed and the treatment failed.

I loved her very much and she had a wonderful life, even though it was cut drastically short up:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

This morning my little princess left me. She was 14. I have had her since i was 8. Hard day for me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Cain's Mom said:


> This morning my little princess left me. She was 14. I have had her since i was 8. Hard day for me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 So sorry to hear.
She was a cute little bugger though. 14 is a nice long life and no doubt you gave her the best one possible.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> This morning my little princess left me. She was 14. I have had her since i was 8. Hard day for me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm so sorry to hear that I'm glad you were able to have 14 good years with her though!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> So sorry to hear.
> She was a cute little bugger though. 14 is a nice long life and no doubt you gave her the best one possible.


Thank you. She was cute lol. I got her when she was 8 weeks old. She was the sweetest little thing.



TeamCourter said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that I'm glad you were able to have 14 good years with her though!
> 
> I like to think she did! She was a spoiled little princess lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

